# Knox Lake lowering?



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

There's a rumor it's happening, is it true? And if so what are the dates?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Heard they were lowering it substantially to fix the dam. Im guessing spring.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Wonder if that will be good or bad for fishing


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

More fish in smaller area? Better odds?


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Haven't heard anything recently, but at one point it looked like the project was green lit to begin February 2020 and extend into October. Word from the guys at Knox Marine was that both boat ramps would be out of commission during this time (Kayakers excluded). Bids were being accepted through 12/19 (see https://www.construction.com/projects/dam-improvements-knox-lake-wildlife-area/) The amount of draw down they were expecting seemed like it would make the Knox Marine end of the lake a mud hole. Might be worth a call to the guys at Knox Marine or a visit to their booth at the boat show to find out.

As far a fishing goes, there was a significant draw down several years ago. Everyone I spoke with after the draw down said fishing wasn't the same both in terms of size and numbers of bass.


----------



## Dedeye992 (Dec 27, 2019)

3DFishing has it right. They're talking 3-4 ft drawdown, so the Knox Marine side (which happens to be where my "fishin' shack" resides) will be a foot or two deep, except in the creek channel.
It'll be interesting to see what effect it has.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saw the guys from Knox Marina today. The salesman said was slated to begin in March. He also said there was talk about dredging the stump field. He didnt know though if that was talk or fact.


----------



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

Yep. 3-4’ slated from march through oct. dam work. odnr confirmed this several months ago. Said boat ramps will likely be unusable. Im bummed cause this is my local fav. I didn’t know it was dropped anytime in recent years, but the bass fishing has seemed weak last several years. However I mostly crappie fish it with the kids. Guess im heading to Delaware in a couple months.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> there was talk about dredging the stump field.



NOOOOO!


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

I just moved up here this spring, the Bass fishing was spotty, but the catfish numbers have to be awesome. I caught them on squarebills, Ned rigs and even wacky worms. I even hooked one big enough to pull my kayak and straighten a Ned rig hook.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone know the date they are going to begin the drawdown


----------



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

ODNR said it was slated to drop this month.


----------



## Dedeye992 (Dec 27, 2019)

I spoke with Knox Marine this week, and they were told by ODNR that the dam work has been pushed back until at least June, and even that was "iffy". They may push it into the fall, or further.


----------

